# Robocop (series)



## Sinistra (Oct 14, 2001)

*Ridiculous?*

Cool. My own forum...well sort of...noone else is here. 
Erm...so if ppl actually do come here, I've got a question for youse: is it just me, or did these films start off ok and then just get more ridiculous as they went on?


----------



## rde (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Ridiculous?*



> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *is it just me, or did these films start off ok and then just get more ridiculous as they went on? *


I get a lot of strange looks when I tell people that my absolute all-time favourite film is Robocop. I was disappointed by Robocop 2, and as for Three... what a abomination. The less said the better.
Just goes to show; if the sequel doesn't have the same writer and director, it's not worth watching.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

cool. someone else. im amazed.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*hey*

i thought they were all............well.......rubbish....


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2020)

The Original Robocop film 1987 was a first film science fiction film and satire . The sequel was watchable but not very good, The third film was forgettable . The 2014 film was entertaining but lacked what the 1987 film had in terms of story and purpose 

There was 1990 tv series which kept the satire but didn't; find an audience  and  the two miniseries which both had good takes  Robocop.


----------



## Narkalui (May 17, 2020)

Wow! Nearly 20 years, congratulations Baylor on the ultimate thread resurrection!

The first film is the only one worth watching, the sequels are dire, the tv show just poor and I will never bother to watch the remake


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Wow! Nearly 20 years, congratulations Baylor on the ultimate thread resurrection!
> 
> The first film is the only one worth watching, the sequels are dire, the tv show just poor and I will never bother to watch the remake



The two miniseries were not bad.  The tv series did  get the satire right.


----------



## Narkalui (May 17, 2020)

I'll take your word for it


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2020)

The original film is great. I've seen the two sequels, but only once and the remake is pointless drek.


----------



## Rodders (May 18, 2020)

Wasn’t the third movie supposed to lead directly into the TV series. I never watched it as it sounded awful.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 18, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Wasn’t the third movie supposed to lead directly into the TV series. I never watched it as it sounded awful.



The impression I get is the third film was just rushed in to production with goal of change in on fading movie franchise.      There was tv series in the 1990'slasted a season and later there were two miniseries.  The robot they dide few years back wasn't bad  and wasn't  great .

There was also an animated tv series which was  quite forgettable.


----------

